# Madison Retriever Club Fall Trial



## SusanExo (Nov 12, 2012)

Stake Locations:
Open: Stoughton 9:00 am
Amateur: Gallaghers 8:00 am
Derby: W 8:00 am
Q: W 8:00 am, but not before the conclusion of the Derby


----------



## Dave Mirek (Jan 23, 2007)

Is there a rotation schedule for the open? Thanks


----------



## SusanExo (Nov 12, 2012)

The judges will determine their rotation schedule Friday morning before the start.


----------



## Dave Mirek (Jan 23, 2007)

Thanks for the info


----------



## SusanExo (Nov 12, 2012)

Derby Results posted on EE
Open will finish in the morning. 18 dogs left to run. Starting # is 9, starting time is 9.


----------



## Pinetree (Feb 14, 2006)

Congratulations to our girls. EM second and Penut on her jam
Gizmo &Dixie


----------



## Dave Mirek (Jan 23, 2007)

Any updates on the Q, Open, or Am?


----------



## nhegerty (Nov 1, 2011)

Sadie & Ruby said:


> Any updates on the Q, Open, or Am?


Can someone please post the open callbacks to the water marks? Thanks


----------



## SusanExo (Nov 12, 2012)

Open callbacks to the water marks, 17 dogs: 3,11,29,32,33,38,45,50,57,61,71,75,86,88,92,97,99. 8 am start, 3 is starting number

Amateur callbacks to the water blind, 27 dogs: 1,4,5,7,18,21,22,23,24,25,26,30,33,34,35,38,40,42,44,50,51,55,56,57,58,65,67. 8 am starts, 65 is starting number.

Qual callbacks to the water blind, 18 dogs: 4,8,9,12,13,14,15,16,17,18,19,20,22,24,30,32,43,44. 8:00 am start, test dog at 7:50


----------



## nhegerty (Nov 1, 2011)

SusanExo said:


> Open callbacks to the water marks, 17 dogs: 3,11,29,32,33,38,45,50,57,61,71,75,86,88,92,97,99. 8 am start, 3 is starting number
> 
> Amateur callbacks to the water blind, 27 dogs: 1,4,5,7,18,21,22,23,24,25,26,30,33,34,35,38,40,42,44,50,51,55,56,57,58,65,67. 8 am starts, 4 is starting number.
> 
> Qual callbacks to the water blind, 18 dogs: 4,8,9,12,13,14,15,16,17,18,19,20,22,24,30,32,43,44. 8:00 am start, test dog at 7:50


Thank you Susan - Nan


----------



## holly hill (Feb 12, 2009)

Any news on Open or Am


----------



## MBellow74 (Jun 19, 2014)

Any word on the open ?


----------



## SusanExo (Nov 12, 2012)

Results posted on EE


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

_*Open Results: *_

First - FC Magic Tricks Autumn Creek; O - D. Aul; H - P. Sletten
Second - FC Maple Creek's Spirit Warrior; 0 - Warren & Susan Exo; H - W. Curtis
Third - FC Cajun Country Crystal; O- Michael & Cheryl Robicheaux; H - Ryan Brasseaux
Fourth - Eckoes from the Past; O - Rory Horneck; H - Rory Horneck

Thanks much to the hard-working workers and the Trial committee and club members for a very well-organized trial. When John Stracka says the blinds will be well-brushed, you can take that to the bank!

Chris


----------

